# Kato knuckle coupler



## Jus (Dec 26, 2013)

My wife and I have a setup we like and we've got a good sized train set up already, we're up to 12 cars. The Bachmann loco from our starter set has run flawlessly but doesn't seem to have the traction to pull all the cars. 

We're looking at Kato locomotives now and have it narrowed down to a couple of the bigger 6 axle locomotives. Such as this one http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Kato-N-GEVO-p/kat-1768905.htm

Big question is, will the couplers on the Kato locomotive be compatible with the Bachmann couplers? They are all knuckle couplers. NOT the "E-Z Mate Mark II couplers" though, just plain ol' knuckle couplers from what I understand.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

They should be compatible. I have used a Bachmann to pull some Micro Train cars (made by Kadee) that had knuckles on them. There was no issues at all.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

I have two Kato NW2s and I had to replace the couplers on both as they were working only about 25% of the time with the MT couplers. YMMV.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

N Scale Couplers can be a royal PITA to replace.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> N Scale Couplers can be a royal PITA to replace.


That may depend on the model. In NW2 it was a 30 second job. Very easy.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Kato couplers are notorious for not playing nice with other brands of knuckle couplers even though in theory they are compatible. And I've found the Bachmann knuckes to be touch and go as well.......so good luck getting reliable results when you put them together. But couplers are easy to replace, so don't base your purchase on that.....just be aware you may have to swap....or you might get lucky. If you have some other brands of cars besides the Bachmanns and everything works well together you're half way there!


----------



## keitaro (May 1, 2013)

It`s a shame tomix isn`t international more i have found there tn couplers to be the best cross manufacturer wise in japan.


----------

